# ~*~ Celebrities & Michael Kors ~*~  ** PICS ONLY**



## karmenzsofia

I thought we could use a thread to post photos of celebrities with their MKs and MK ads you like. 

Please identify the celebrity and the bag IF you have that information, but no chatting.

Thanks!

--KZ


----------



## karmenzsofia

Here's Victoria Beckham, a huge MK fan, carrying a gorgeous
*MK Rehearsal Drawstring Python Satchel*: (view is of the back of the bag)


----------



## karmenzsofia

Here's Heidi Klum with a tan *Rehearsal Satchel*:


----------



## karmenzsofia

Heidi Klum carrying the bag Michael Kors named after her--the *Heidi Satchel*:


----------



## bagstobuy

The picture wont paste for some reason...anyhooo here's the link
katherine Mcphee(American idol runnerup) carrying a uptown astor..I bought the same bag when i saw it...
http://coolspotters.com/handbags/mi...arge-leather-tote/photos_videos#medium-338810


----------



## karmenzsofia

Here's actress Amy Adams carrying a* Michael Kors Berkley Clutch*:


----------



## karmenzsofia

Here's the image from bagstobuy's post--Katharine McPhee with an *MICHAEL MK Uptown Astor Shoulder Tote*:


----------



## iluvmybags

Kate Bosworth and the ever popular Astor!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Stephanie Pratt (the Hills)


----------



## iluvmybags

Heidi Klum & another Heidi Satchel


----------



## iluvmybags

Eva Longoria with her Sutton clutch


----------



## iluvmybags

A few more of Victoria Beckham with her Rehearsal Satchel


----------



## iluvmybags

Fergie with her Michael Kors Ruched self-tie shoulder bag


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Simpson carries Michael Kors Pebble Leather Hobo Travel bag


----------



## iluvmybags

Kristin Cavallari carries the Michael Kors Gansevoort Tote


----------



## iluvmybags

Zoe Saldana, Kate Bosworth and Fergie all carry the Michael Kors Beverly Large Shoulder Bag


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Simpson not only carries a Python MJ bag, she's wearing a MK dress as well!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Simson (again!) carries Michael Kors Calf Hobo w/Fringe


----------



## iluvmybags

Gwyneth Paltrow in head to toe Michael Kors at this year's CFDA Awards (where Michael Kors was awarded the Lifetime Achievement Award!)


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

Model Carmen Kass also wore Michael Kors to the CFDA Awards


----------



## iluvmybags

Aw, thanks Karmz! 

Halle Berry w/an Exotic Tote


----------



## iluvmybags

Selma Gomez w/a MK Wallet


----------



## iluvmybags

whether she wanted to be a "celebrity" or not, looks like she is now!
Britney Spears spent the day with BF Jason Trawick & his parents
Sure looks like his mom is carrying a MK Astor Hobo bag!


----------



## platinum_girly

Hilary duff with Michael Kors Python Watchband Clutch:




Jessica simpson with Collegiate Large Top Zip Shoulder Bag:




Jessica simpson with Michael Kors ID Chain Hobo bag:








Jessica simpson with Michael Kors bag 1:


----------



## platinum_girly

Jessica simpson with Michael Kors bag 1:




Jessica simpson:




Kristin cavalleri with Gansevoort Tote in Vanilla:








Victoria beckham with Michael Kors Rehearsal Drawstring Satchel:


----------



## platinum_girly

Halle berry:




Jessica simpson:




Eva mendes:


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks for all the pics Platinum -- some of them are duplicates that were posted on the first two pages tho 






ACK!!! that's the bag I used to have!!
Why oh why, did I ever take it back??
(it had what looked like water marks to the leather but so what? it was only $200 and it was lined with suede!!)


----------



## iluvmybags

platinum_girly said:


> That's Heidi klum?!!!



according to the caption where I found the pic it is - I'll have to see if I can remember (or find) where I found it (I do remember seeing the same pic on two sites, but only one of them ID'd her as HK)

speaking of Heidi Klum -- here are a few more with the Heidi Satchel


----------



## platinum_girly

iluvmybags said:


> according to the caption where I found the pic it is - I'll have to see if I can remember (or find) where I found it (I do remember seeing the same pic on two sites, but only one of them ID'd her as HK)


 
Oh wow, i just assumed it was the same model in these pics:























Which is Carmen kass so obvs isn't Heidi, lol!


----------



## iluvmybags

you're probably right and the site just mis-identified her
I saw this same pic and it was also ID'd as Heidi Klum, but I did not believe it was, which is why I didn't include it.


----------



## iluvmybags

Heidi Klum (yet again!) with the Roslyn!!
(I came *this* close to buying this very same bag!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Courtney Cox Arquette with an identified MK bag


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm sure there's a MK bag SOMEWHERE in that pile!!
(but that's definitely MK standing ready to "bury" his victim, Rachel Zoe!)


----------



## karmenzsofia

Jessica Simpson and her MK boots


----------



## karmenzsofia

Jennifer Lopez wearing another beautiful MK dress


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> I'm sure there's a MK bag SOMEWHERE in that pile!!
> (but that's definitely MK standing ready to "bury" his victim, Rachel Zoe!)








I just got the new issue of HARPERS BAZAAR - apparently, these are ALL MK bags!  I'll make a scan of the 2-page spread tomorrow when I get home from work and add it here -- maybe you guys can help identify some of them!


----------



## iluvmybags

Here is a larger scan of the image of Rachel Zoe & MK from the Sept issue of Harper's Bazaar.  Everything she's wearing is MK and ALL of those bags are MK as well!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

Catherine Zeta Jones in her MK Resort 2010 Dress!


----------



## iluvmybags

Catherine Zeta Jones once again in a MK Dress


----------



## iluvmybags

a couple more shots of Kristin Cavallari w/her Gansevoort Tote


----------



## iluvmybags

Flashback to last year's Emmy's where DEBRA MESSING wore a "red hot" MK dress (she was also carrying a MK clutch, tho I haven't found a good pic of it!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Tina Fey wore a Michael Kors dress from the Pre-Fall collection to the 2010 Oscars


----------



## iluvmybags

Zoe Saldana in MK's Juniper Platform Sandals


----------



## iluvmybags

Agyness Deyn (w/MK), Blake Lively, Rachel Zoe (w/MK), and Heidi Klum either wearing or carrying a MK design!


----------



## iluvmybags

The First Lady (Michelle *****) is apparently a BIG fan of MK!
And rightfully so, his clothes are just so stunning and elegant on women over 40!


----------



## iluvmybags

This was just worn this past week - and a few mag covers wearing MK designs!


----------



## iluvmybags

Blake Lively wears a hot pink MK Dress to the 2009 CFDA Awards


----------



## iluvmybags

Kate Hudson at 2009's Fashion Night Out in a Plaid MK Dress


----------



## iluvmybags

Molly Sims wears a MK Dress to the Designer's F2010 show


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Simpson w/her Python Bag once again


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Simpson wore a F2010 MK Dress to the Project Runway finale


----------



## sandc

I can't find a pic, but I am pretty sure Sarah on the show "Flipping Out" was carrying a large patent black Hamilton on yesterday's show.


----------



## muranogrl

^^ Oh I'm eyeing up this bag.... I would love to see it!


----------



## iluvmybags

sandc said:


> I can't find a pic, but I am pretty sure Sarah on the show "Flipping Out" was carrying a large patent black Hamilton on yesterday's show.


can you watch this show online?  it may be possible to get a screen shot


----------



## karmenzsofia

Wow! I love Michelle *****'s MK outfits, and that red dress is TDF!


----------



## iluvmybags

karmenzsofia said:


> Here's actress Amy Adams carrying a* Michael Kors Berkley Clutch*:



here's a close-up of Amy Adams MK Clutch


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Alba in MK Shoes


----------



## iluvmybags

Model Karlie Kloss w/MK Hamilton Tote


----------



## ilovecoco.

Model Frida Gustavsson with Hamilton tote


----------



## ilovecoco.

Model Patricia van der Vliet


----------



## ilovecoco.

Model Constance Jablonski


----------



## ilovecoco.

Model Yasmina Muratovich






Model Antonella Graef






Model Yulia K


----------



## iluvmybags

Kate Mara at the 2010 Teen Vogue Hollywood Party wearing a MK dress with MK shoes and carrying a MK clutch


----------



## iluvmybags

Nikki Reed at the same event in a gold MK dress with MK shoes and bag






she also poses with the designer himself!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jodie Foster wears a beautiful blue MK Dress to the premier of "Red"


----------



## iluvmybags

From the December issue of VOGUE
Angelina Jolie wears a MK Cashmere sweater and crystal-embroidered pants


----------



## h3reigo

Would someone kindly tell me what size this one is??!!  Thank you!



ilovecoco. said:


> Model Constance Jablonski


----------



## classicmj

h3reigo said:


> Would someone kindly tell me what size this one is??!!  Thank you!



I believe this one is the east west Hamilton.

The north south is the one all the other ladies are carrying


----------



## iluvmybags

Alicia Keys wore the Crimson Goddess Gown from the MK Collection to the Golden Globes Sunday night


----------



## iluvmybags

Mark Wahlberg's girlfriend, Rhea Durham wore a Strapless Chiffon Gown in Bisque from the MK Collection to the Golden Globes -- not sure whether or not her clutch is MK or not


----------



## iluvmybags

Rachel McAdams wore a Red Gown from the MK Collection line to the Berlin opening of MORNING GLORY 1/9/2011, which co-stars Harrison Ford


----------



## iluvmybags

Rachel McAdams chose MK shoes for the Berlin opening


----------



## esiders

From UK Vogue street chic - MK bag


----------



## esiders

Kate Lanphear, fashion editor wearing a Michael Kors jacket at Paris Fashion Week


----------



## iluvmybags

Zoe Saldana and the Top Handles Satchel --
LVE this bag!!!
(I'm wondering if this is really Ostrich or leather embossed to look like leather)


----------



## Jennifer.L

iluvmybags said:


> Zoe Saldana and the Top Handles Satchel --
> LVE this bag!!!
> (I'm wondering if this is really Ostrich or leather embossed to look like leather)



It's just embossed; It's only $900. There's also a croc embossed one, too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

I bet I could find more photos to add here.  Anyone have any new pictures of celebs?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

How about some celebrity pix? 

Miranda Kerr with neon yellow Selma Messenger


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jessica Alba...white Selma Messenger...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Alessandra Ambrosio with MMK neon yellow Selma Messenger


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Heidi Klum...studded Sloan crossbody bag...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Amy Adams...MK collection Miranda...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Jessica Alba...Fall 2013 MK Collection...Black & white quilted Miranda...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Heidi Klum...yellow Miranda...large size...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Zoe Saldana...green Miranda...large size...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Karolina Kurkova...white Miranda...large size...


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts attends the "We're The Millers" New York Premiere at Ziegfeld Theater on August 1, 2013 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

JWoww


----------



## bobobob

'Paranoia' actress Amber Heard making an appearance on the Jimmy Kimmel Live! show in West Hollywood, California on August 7, 2013. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Una Healy


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Ramona Singer


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Swank


----------



## bobobob

Julianna Margulies


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Rhoda


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts (Spring Summer 2014 gown)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio celebrity-gossip


----------



## Belle79

klb4556 said:


> This isn't the mini messenger is it??
> 
> It's probably the medium...


 
This is the medium in Pearl Grey actually


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## nolegirl01

Ashley Greene & Kate Mara with a grey selma...


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Belle79

Olivia Munn in London where she's filing a movie - love this look!


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Kat Mara


----------



## lucydee

Elizabeth Hurly with bright Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle - Dillon


----------



## CinthiaZ

I just love this page and want to pop it up again!!! Thanx cdtracing! 

JESSICA SIMPSON!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Angelina Jolie!


----------



## CinthiaZ

SANDRA AMBROSIO  with her MIRANDA!


----------



## CinthiaZ

REESE WITHERSPOON with MICHAEL KORS SUEDE BOOTS!!


----------



## melbo

Miranda Kerr with her Riley in Pale Blue


----------



## melbo

Camilla Belle with Sophie in Surf Blue!


----------



## melbo

Sarah Jessica Parker with colorblock Large Miranda Tote


----------



## melbo

Claudia Schiffer Large Miranda Pebbled Tote


----------



## melbo

Gorgeous VS model Rosie Huntington walking the runway for Michael Kors 2015 spring collection.


----------



## melbo

Dillon seems to be another popular bag carried by celebrities. (The Grey one is TDF!) 
Freida Pinto


Miranda Kerr 


Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## melbo

Kate Hudson just made a very stylish appearance at LAX carrying the new MICHAEL Michael Kors Riley satchel from the Spring 2015 collection. 
http://www.shefinds.com/2015/get-kate-hudsons-perfectly-priced-michael-kors-bag/


----------



## melbo

Candice Swanepoel wearing Michael Kors Spring 2015 Two-Piece Belted Swimsuit
http://www.starstyle.com/candice-swanepoel-michael-kors-spring-fashion-show-sp174436/


----------



## melbo

Olivia Wilde In Michael Kors. 
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....e-in-michael-kors-tribeca-talks-master-class/


----------



## melbo

Kendall Jenner walking the runway for Michael Kors during NYFW.


----------



## melbo

Reese Witherspoon shopping with Miranda Bucket Bag.


----------



## melbo

Karlie Kross at NYFW 2014
Miranda Grommet-Side Tote
http://www.purseblog.com/fw/celebrity-handbags-spring-2014/


----------



## melbo

Gigi Hadid out in New York on March 24 2015
MICHAEL KORS CASEY SMALL SATCHEL in peanut. 
http://wantherstyle.blogspot.com/2015/03/what-she-wore-gigi-hadid-in-skinny.html


----------



## melbo

Gigi Hadid out in New York on March 24 2015
MICHAEL KORS CASEY SMALL SATCHEL in peanut. 
http://wantherstyle.blogspot.com/2015/03/what-she-wore-gigi-hadid-in-skinny.html


----------



## melbo

Emmy Rossum was photographed on her way to an appearance on The View in New York City, in promotion of her hit show Shameless.


----------



## melbo

Eva Mendes made a rare appearance at the Lost River Q & A during the 2015 SXSW Music, Film + Interactive Festival at the Topfer Theatre at ZACH in Austin, Texas.


----------



## melbo

First Lady  Michelle ***** was in attendance  to support her husband  President Barack ***** deliver the 2015 State of the Union speech before members of Congress of the U.S. Capitol in Washington, DC on Tuesday January 20, 2015. 
http://fashionsizzle.com/first-lady-michelle-*****-michael-kors-2015-state-union-address/


----------



## Pinkalicious

From MK's Twitter
Gao Yuanyuan perfects springtime chic with our navy Riley bag


----------



## melbo

Julianna Margulies was in attendance at the 2015 Time 100 Gala celebrating the 100 Most Influential People In The World, at Jazz at Lincoln Center, in New York City.


----------



## melbo

ZENDAYA COLEMAN
DATE
April 22, 2015
WHAT
Black and nutmeg Madras silk-taffeta wrap shirt and skirt, both from the Spring 2015 Collection
WHERE
New York, NY An appearance on Good Morning America


----------



## melbo

Blake Lively with large pink Miranda Bucket Bag. Outfit is cray cray but that pink is &#128150;&#128159;&#128076;


----------



## melbo

Selma Blair was spotted carrying a large black Michael Kors Selma Top-Zip Satchel while out running errands with her son Arthur Saint Bleick.


----------



## melbo

British beauty Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is the May 2015 cover star of Self Magazine, wearing a Michael Kors look in the image.


----------



## melbo

Orange is the New Black actress Taylor Schilling covers the June 2015 issue of ELLE Canada magazine"


----------



## melbo

Carey Mulligan is featured in the May 2015 issue of Vogue magazine. 




Michael Kors Pre-Fall 2015 Collection


----------



## melbo

Hailee Steinfeld in a red halter Michael Kors gown 2015 Met Gala


----------



## melbo

Elizabeth Banks wears Michael Kors - 2015 Met Gala
"Elisabeth Banks in a long sleeve teal Michael Kors gown that has a plunging neckline, side cutouts and a slight train."


----------



## melbo

Kate Hudson wears Michael Kors - 2015 Met Gala
"Kate Hudson in a sleeveless gold Michael Kors sequin gown. "


----------



## melbo

Candice Swanepoel Wearing Michael Kors -2015 Met Gala


----------



## melbo

LIU WEN
DATE
May 4, 2015
WHAT
Gunmetal lacquered lace cutout gown
WHERE
New York, NY Metropolitan Museum of Arts Costume Institute Gala Benefit China: Through the Looking Glass


----------



## melbo

GAO YUANYUAN
DATE
May 4, 2015
WHAT
Blue hand-ruched silk taffeta strapless gown with leather bow belt
WHERE
New York, NY Metropolitan Museum of Arts Costume Institute Gala Benefit China: Through the Looking Glass


----------



## melbo

Gao yuanyuan


----------



## melbo

Anne Hathaway In Michael Kors  Out In New York City
Anne Hathaway was recently seen out and about in New York City in a casual yet rather cinematic street-style look.

The picture of Parisian chic infused with classic Americana, she donned a Michael Kors Spring 2015 black-and-white ensemble.

To go with the cropped sweater top and breezy gingham midi skirt, she brought another layer of summer in her floppy hat and aviator shades.


----------



## melbo

Anne Hathaway spotted out and about in SoHo, NYC in a Michael Kors merino wool bandeau sweater paired with a macro gingham midi skirt from the Spring 2015 collection.


----------



## melbo

Courtney Eaton In Michael Kors  Mad Max: Fury Road LA Premiere
Courtney Eaton attended the premiere of Mad Max: Fury Road at TCL Chinese Theatre on Thursday (May 7) in Hollywood, California.

The actress wore an elegant Michael Kors white paillettes embroidered racer-back gown with a minimalist silhouette, styled with sleek tresses and Repossi jewels.


----------



## melbo

Zhao Wei in Michael Kors 2015 Met Gala


----------



## melbo

UMA THURMAN
DATE
May 17, 2015
WHAT
Custom emerald double-crepe gown
WHERE
Cannes, FranceLeaving the Rio Rita yacht in the Cannes Harbor at the 68th Annual Cannes Film Festival


----------



## melbo

NATASHA POLY
DATE
May 16, 2015
WHAT
Custom gold metallic fil coupé plunge gown
WHERE
Cannes, France The premiere of The Sea Of Trees at the 68th Annual Cannes Film Festival


----------



## melbo

KATE HUDSON
DATE
May 14, 2015
WHAT
Black crystal-embroidered georgette pajama shirt and pants with black belt, all from the Fall 2015 Collection
WHERE
London, England Icons of Stylea dinner hosted by Michael Kors and Vanity Fair


----------



## melbo

RENE RUSSO
DATE
May 14, 2015
WHAT
Black sequined halter dress from the Resort 2015 Collection
WHERE
London, England Icons of Stylea dinner hosted by Michael Kors and Vanity Fair


----------



## melbo

UMA THURMAN
DATE
May 14, 2015
WHAT
Black mikado plunge dress from the Spring 2015 Collection
WHERE
London, England Icons of Stylea dinner hosted by Michael Kors and Vanity Fair


----------



## melbo

SOLANGE KNOWLES
DATE
May 12, 2015
WHAT
Nude jacket and trousers both from the Resort 2015 Collection
WHERE
New York, NY The 8th Annual Spring Ball hosted by Michael Kors and The Society of Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center


----------



## melbo

KARLA SOUZA
DATE
May 11, 2015
WHAT
Cobalt dress with leather pockets from the Transeason 2015 Collection
WHERE
New York, NY The UpFronts Party hosted by People and Entertainment Weekly


----------



## melbo

Alessandra Ambrosio Los Angeles May 13 2015


----------



## melbo

Alessandra Ambrosio in white fringe poncho with brown suede ankle boots in Los Angeles on May 15


----------



## DiamondsForever

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/05/27/22/291F934F00000578-3100021-image-a-141_1432762946689.jpg

My dear dad who is retired on health grounds, text me this morning to say he'd spotted Taylor Swift with an MK bag like mine. Lol. He's worried he's turning into a handbag expert!

Confusion arose as she was also carrying a Blush Prada bag later on in the same article!


----------



## melbo

ANGELINA JOLIE
DATE
June 12, 2015
WHAT
Charcoal mélange wool tweed dress from the Fall 2015 Michael Kors Collection
WHERE
Johannesburg, South Africa The 25th Annual African Union Summit


----------



## melbo

Taylor Swift wearing Michael Kors Casey satchel. May 2015


----------



## melbo

Taylor Swift


----------



## melbo

Taylor Swift Steps Through LAX She was wearing Sunglasses  Ray Ban Purse  Michael Kors Necklace  Irene Neuwirth Skirt  Urban Outfitters Shoes  Prada


----------



## melbo

Lupita Nyong'o in Michael Kors skirt.


----------



## melbo

Gigi Hadid sure does shine like a star in this metallic jumpsuit.
The 20-year-old model turned heads Monday night at the CFDA Fashion Awards with this glamorous gold Michael Kors get-up!


----------



## myluvofbags

Gigi Hadid with Casey


----------



## songan

*Zoey Meng (孟子义)*


----------



## songan

Lareina Song, budding Chinese actress, wears a Michael Kors (MK) pantsuit set, with MK floral shell and MK high heels, behind the scenes of the Michael Kors runway show.


----------



## songan

Moka Fang Yuan


----------



## songan

Yang Mi (杨幂) - actress, singer and brand ambassador for Michael Kors in Asia
New York, New York


----------



## songan

Chinese movie star Mimi Yang / Yang Mi (杨幂) flew to New York City with Michael Kors brand sponsorship.


New York Fashion Week with Michael Kors 2018 brand ambassadors




SOURCES:@michaelkors//@yangmimimi912


----------



## songan

DEEPANKA
Michael Kors navy trench coat
Michael Kors wedges
Michael Kors white purse


----------



## songan

Bella Hadid


Source:@michaelkors


----------



## songan

songan said:


> DEEPANKA DEEPIKA PADUKONE
> Michael Kors navy trench coat *from runway*
> Michael Kors wedges
> Michael Kors white purse
> View attachment 5154994


Deepika Padukone is internationally renowned Indian actress and movie producer.



^ Spring 2017 Michael Kors Ready-to-Wear Collection


----------



## songan

Actress Choi Ye-Bin ( 최예빈 ) wore MICHAEL by MICHAEL KORS Denim Puff-Sleeve Coat, Authentic Blue HK$4,410 in Penthouse, Season 3, Ep 9. Cr: http://michaelkors.global


----------



## so12monc

songan said:


> Chinese movie star Mimi Yang / Yang Mi (杨幂) flew to New York City with Michael Kors brand sponsorship.
> View attachment 5154813
> 
> New York Fashion Week with Michael Kors 2018 brand ambassadors
> View attachment 5154817
> 
> View attachment 5154806
> 
> SOURCES:@michaelkors//@yangmimimi912


In the last picture, it looks like Catherine Zeta-Jones & daughter Carys Zeta Douglas too! I'm not sure who is wearing those lovely red boots.


----------



## songan

Kim Min Jung ( 김민정 ) wore MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Sweater $469 in tvN The Devil Judge ( 악마판사 ) Episode 13.


----------



## songan

*Jung So-Min* (정소민) acts as Na Young-Won, a magazine editor who meets her company CEO in Monthly Magazine House. She wears Michael Kors Lace Up Ribbed Jumper in episodes 9-12.


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts as Hong Cha Young, an energetic lawyer, in Vincenzo. She wore the Michael Kors Soho quilted cross-body bag in episode 14. The rest of the outfit included: shirt from Kindersalmon and an oversized blazer from Gabriel Lee.

_Gabriel Lee Oversized Blazer, _Product Code# 300897284
_Kindersalmon Poplin Shirts Cream,_ Style# 300785733
_Michael Kors Collection: Soho Quilted Crossbody Bag_, ($400),  Designer Style ID# 30H0L1SL1T222


----------



## songan

*Seo Hyun-Jin* (서현진) carried MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Bradshaw Medium Colorblock Messenger, Camel Multi ($358) in You Are My Spring, episode 13.

08.17.2021 broadcast


----------



## songan

*Kim Min-Jung* (김민정) wore MICHAEL MICHAEL KORS Sweater ($469) in The Devil Judge episode 13.


----------



## songan

Hyeri (혜리) wore a Michael Kors blazer as the character Lee Dam in My Roommate is a Gumiho episode 4.


----------



## songan

Actress Naomie Harris wore a chic, white two-set and stopped by a Michael Kors shop to pick up her new MK Bancroft handbag which was gifted to her by Michael Kors' PR team. (Miss Moneypenny, her movie character in the latest James Bond movie No Time To Die, often carried the Bancroft handbag in the movie). 


SOURCE: https://www.vogue.com/article/naomie-harris-no-time-to-die


----------



## songan

Bella Hadid


=Michael Michael Kors Distressed Jeans
	

		
			
		

		
	



Michael Kors Scarlett Chain Sandals
	

		
			
		

		
	




SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Model Elsa Hosk
Michael Kors x 007 James Bond collection


----------



## songan

Olivia Culpo
Michael Kors x 007 James Bond collection swimsuits


Michael Michael Kors x 007 Scuba Zip-Up Swimsuit 


Michael Michael Kors x 007 Swimsuit 
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Park So Dam ( 박소담) wore a Michael Kors blazer in Record of Youth《청춘기록》 episode 7. The bag is by Klase. Her character, Ahn Jung Ha, is trying to make it as a celebrity makeup artist, while her boyfriend, Sa Hye Joon, is struggling to become a famous actor. Their travails parallel those of South Korean youth all striving for relationships, careers, and personal growth.


----------



## songan

Former K-pop star Nana (*나나*) acted as the main female protagonist Oh Joo In in the k-drama romance Oh My Landlord (오! 주인님). In episode 11, she could be seen wearing her Michael Kors chain trim cotton trench coat.


_Chain Trim Cotton Trench Coat_


----------



## songan

Nicky Hilton Rothschild @ Golden Heart Awards


Michael Kors Mirror Mini Dress
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------

